# 3 Rechner und 1 Drucker



## wertze85 (6. März 2007)

Hallo liebe User
besitze den Laserdrucker Brother 7010.
Nun,bei uns zu Hause sind 2 PCs und 1 Laptop(wlan).Alles läuft über den Router Fritzbox 7050.

PC 1 ist der hauptrecher,der direkt mit dem Laserdrucker in Verbindung steht.Von hier aus kann ich ohne Probleme drucken weil der USB Kabel direkt mit dem Rechner verbunden ist.

Ich würde gern,dass man vom laptop ohne kabelverbindung drucken kann,also quasi wlan.Dazu musste ich erstmal die CD auf dem Laptop installieren.Bei der Installation wurde ich fragt ob es per Lan oder USB ist.Hab LAN angeklickt und leider findet der laptop nach der CD installation keine geräte im netzwerk.Man kann zwar die IP Adresse eingeben allerdings hab wohl die falsche eingegeben.Rechner ip ist doch falsch oder?
Ich will auch,dass ich vom 2.PC drucken kann.Dieser PC ist per LAN (Netzwerkkabel)an der Fritzbox angeschlossen.Doch nach der Installation findet er auch keine geräte obwohl er mit dem Router in Verbindung steht.
!!ABER!!wenn ich z.b. mit der Kabelverbindung vom Laptop aus was drucken will,dann geht es problemlos ! 

bei der Installation am Laptop und am 2.PC findet er ja leider keine Geräte(also den drucker nicht unde deshalb kommt nix ausn drucker  ich hab auch per ip versucht,damit er wenigstens vielleicht so den Drucker findet.Bei der Softwareinstallation am laptop und am 2.Pc hab ich die ip meines Hauptrechners(der rechner der direkt mit dem Laserdrucker in Verbindung steht) angegeben also 192.xxx.xx. das ging leider auch nicht.

kennt sich jemand aus was ich noch ausprobieren könnte?
hat der drucker auch eine eigene ip?wenn ja ,wo finde ich diese?
Ich wäre echt dankbar,wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Beste Grüße
wertze


----------



## Grimreaper (6. März 2007)

Hallo!

Hast du denn den Drucker freigegeben? Wenn nicht, ist das das erste was du machen musst. Auf dem Computer der an den Drucker angeschlossen ist den Drucker rechtsclicken, Freigabe und dann den Drucker freigeben. Auf diesem PC muss dann auch entweder der Gast-Account freigegeben sein, ein identischer Account wie auf dem Gastsystem existieren oder du musst dich vorm drucken vom Gastsystem aus "einloggen", in dem du im Windowsexplorer auf den PC zugreifst (weiß leider keine elegantere Möglichkeit).

Danach browst du mit dem Explorer auf den anderen zwei Computern den Drucker-PC an (\\DruckerPC-Name oder \\DruckerPC-IP). Du solltest nach erfolgreichem Verbinden die Freigaben und den Drucker auf dem Drucker-PC sehen. Rechtsclick auf den Drucker, dann Verbinden glaub ich. Danach sollte Windows Treiber installieren und das wars.

Melde dich nochmal wenns Probleme gibt.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## wertze85 (6. März 2007)

danke dir für diehife.ich hab einfach alle ordner freigegeben und bei "datei-druckerfreigabe für microsoft netzwerke" (siehe bild
http://www.pc-magazin.de/common/page/images/2005_04_143_hard/eigenschaften.jpg) 
den dienst und protokoll installiert.dann waren aufeinmal plötzlich alle freigegeben ordner zu sehen,was früher nicht der fall war.
jedenfalls bin ich sehr happy.


----------

